# Etapa de potencia



## jonelectronic (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola a todos

Me gustaria saber si alguien me podria dar información sobre una etapa de potencia para pasar de 5 Vcc a 15 Vcc.

Me han hablado de un transistor 2939, pero yo no he encontrado nada .(si alguien tiene información sobre este)

Gracias de antemano.

PD: Ya mire el datasheet y no me dice nada que yo crea necesario.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

Me parece que estás en la sección equivocada con tu pedido.
Creo entender que buscás un elevador de voltaje de continua, no un aparato de audio. ¿Estoy en lo correcto?

Saludos


----------

